# Iphone jailbreak sync



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey I just bought a used iphone that was already jailbroken and is working great. If I sync it with my itunes library will it erase the app on it that allows me to download third party apps and will it reset it so I need to jailbreak it again.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Sorry the forum is not going to help a jailbroken phone as it not legal everywhere.

BG


----------

